# Chimney Pot Park Salford.



## Favelado (Oct 19, 2012)

There is a chance I'll have to move back to my native North-West of England next year. I say "have to" - I love Granadaland but I'm quite happy abroad really.

In the event it happens, I'm thinking about renting or even buying in Chimney Pot Park in Salfordisnotmanchester. The houses look great and the price is pretty amazing considering that 120 000 pounds wouldn't buy you a parking space in half of London. I'm from Blackpool originally and seeing as I wouldn't want to go back there, I thought our regional capital* might be a better bet (*apologies to Scousers of varying opinion).

I wondered if the Mancunians and Salfordians had any info, feedback or general opinions about living there. I'm not scared if the area is rough (my username gives an indication that I've lived in considerably harder areas) but I'd like to know about it. Also, are there any pubs in the area that you'd want to drink in or is it a bit of a wasteland once you've stepped outside your insufferably trendified yuppie-hole?

Tell me anything, tell me everything.

Now - over to Fred with the weather.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 20, 2012)

A workmate has a a friend who lives there. They look great but I'm sure she said something like "they're really cold because the bedrooms are downstairs". I'm guessing she means because of the heat rising from the kitchen?

Salford precinct is close by, Tesco Lidl etc Not sure there's a particularly welcoming pub near there mind, you might have to go towards the uni/edge of Manchester, The Kings Arms, Islington Mill area etc. Irlam O'Th Height, not too far away has seen a fair bit of police action recently.

http://kingsarmssalford.com/

http://www.islingtonmill.com/events.php


----------



## punchdrunkme (Oct 20, 2012)

The houses do look great, I lived in the area when they were being built. The area was then and still is a bit grim though. Like Chip Barm said you won't find a pub to drink in. I used to get the bus from Longsight to Eccles and round there they'd always be kids chucking stones at the buses. No gun crime or out but a lot of that low level antisocial behaviour that makes life a bit more annoying.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, that's good to know. It's starting to look a bit iffy as to whether I'd live there really. Gun crime isn't much a of a problem unless you're a gang member. I've lived in places where there was a lot of that sort of stuff and to be honest, it's much worse having a group of teenagers who go round looking for petty trouble all the time. In London you have lots of guns and stabbing but you don't have the same kind of hassle with kids giving people shit for no reason whatsoever, the culture is different.
I can't find anyone who says Salford isn't just a tonne of constant crap from little wankers.

I love the idea of living in a decent terraced street, I like those type of houses when they're kitted out right and I associate them with the North of memory and my dreams. Maybe the type of community I want to live in only exists in my head rather than in reality though. So that's my fault, not Salford's.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 21, 2012)

The refurbished terraces in Moss Side look quite a good development. I don't think there's that kind of persistent antisocial stuff there.

http://www.easier.com/93599-infusion-moss-side-manchester.html


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2012)

Old Trafford was nice when I lived there in a terrace off Ayres road. glad to see that bit of Moss Side getting some development.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2012)

That might be interesting. Moss Side is close to town and if it's sorting itself out it would be a decent place to live. I don't want to downplay the gang stuff there, as it must have been awful for the victims' families and completely innocent kids died but the extent of the problems were hyped somewhat. Wouldn't I be right in thinking there were about 25 gun deaths in Moss Side in 20 years? It was never exactly Chicago's South Side in the early 90s, which was probably registering that in a bad month.

Now even that seems to have been somewhat eradicated from the area, making Moss Side a half-decent bet. I'll look into that.

Pull me up on any bollocks I chatted there.


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2012)

I remember people hanging around on Claremont road wearing balaclavas in the middle of the day, loads of street robberies, a few home invasions and hearing gunshots most nights during a couple of winters in the late 90's.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2012)

Won't the movement of the BBC to Salford have upped the house prices a bit? Streets without pubs sound very grim.


----------

